

Statement by EU Rep Catherine Ashton on the alleged surveillance of EU premises - cinquemb
https://www.consilium.europa.eu/uedocs/cms_data/docs/pressdata/EN/foraff/137672.pdf

======
dfc
Being in charge of the EU Intelligence Analysis Centre[1] (EEAS's intelligence
unit) must be an outrageously complicated and frustrating job.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Situation_Centre](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Situation_Centre)

------
mtgx
Then they came back and told us it's not true. Everything is fine now.

~~~
cinquemb
They probably were laughing while releasing this since the sigint apparatus of
the EU and the US are one and the same.

------
camus
The EU was already fully aware of the wiretapping like it was aware of the CIA
secret prisons in The EU. This whole thing is a farce , with fake outrage from
politicians totally corrupt. The EU itself is an american puppet.

